# Fun things to do on an elevator.



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 21, 2004)

24 Fun Things To Do In An Elevator...  

1. Grimace painfully while smacking your forehead and muttering: "Shut up, dammit, all of you just shut UP!" 

2. Whistle the first seven notes of "It's a Small World" incessantly. 

3. Crack open your briefcase or purse, and while peering inside ask: "Got enough air in there?" 

4. Offer name tags to everyone getting on the elevator. Wear yours upside-down. 

5. Stand silent and motionless in the corner, facing the wall, without getting off. 

6. When arriving at your floor, grunt and strain to yank the doors open, then act embarrassed when they open by themselves. 

7. Greet everyone getting on the elevator with a warm handshake and ask them to call you Admiral. 

8. On the highest floor, hold the door open and demand that it stay open until you hear the penny you dropped down the shaft go "plink" at the bottom. 

9. Stare, grinning, at another passenger for a while, and then announce: "I've got new socks on!" 

10. When at least 8 people have boarded, moan from the back: "Oh, no, not now, damn motion sickness!" 

11. Meow occasionally. 

12. Holler "Chutes away!" whenever the elevator descends. 

13. Walk on with a cooler that says "human head" on the side. 

14. Stare at another passenger for a while, then announce "You're one of THEM!" and move to the far corner of the elevator. 

15. Wear a puppet on your hand and talk to other passengers "through" it. 

16. When the elevator is silent, look around and ask "is that your beeper?" 

17. Say "Ding!" at each floor. 

18. Say "I wonder what all these do" and push the red buttons. 

19. Listen to the elevator walls with a stethoscope. 

20. Draw a little square on the floor with chalk and announce to the other passengers that this is your "personal space." 

21. Announce in a demonic voice: "I must find a more suitable host body." 

22. Make explosion noises when anyone presses a button. 

23. Wear "X-Ray Specs" and leer suggestively at other passengers. 

24. Stop at every floor, run off the elevator, then run back on. 




Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 21, 2004)

:lol: Some of this might come in handy on the MT Obsession thread!  Thanks Steve for the laugh!


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 21, 2004)

Real story..

I was in a crowded elevator with a friend who's sense of humor is about as warped as mine. It's dead silent, and he goes, "Paul....is that you hand?"

Long Pause...

then I answer, "Well...it's not my _hand..."_ 

Man...that was funny!  :lol:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 21, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Real story..
> 
> I was in a crowded elevator with a friend who's sense of humor is about as warped as mine. It's dead silent, and he goes, "Paul....is that you hand?"
> 
> ...


Hmmm...maybe best not to ask...:boing1:


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 21, 2004)

I like to bounce a little so teh elevator feels a little jerky.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 21, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I like to bounce a little so teh elevator feels a little jerky.



Oh...but you also have to add very cheefully as you do this:

"Whoa...those McCallister pressure brakes don't sound too solid.  This could be a quick three second ride to the basement!"

Or you could say it with great alarm and get off really quickly.

I made up the name "McCallister pressure brakes."  It sounds good.  I honestly don't know what safety devices they use on those things.  

The other passengers, in their ignorance and terror, won't know the difference.

Didn't think I was so mean, didja MJ?

Regards,


Steve


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 21, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Didn't think I was so mean, didja MJ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


 Nah...not mean...just a big tease


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 21, 2004)

> 3. Crack open your briefcase or purse, and while peering inside ask: "Got enough air in there?"


This would be me. Talking to a purse full of mice, or lizards, or something. But I'd keep talking to them..."Don't worry guys, we're almost to the 9th floor, and then you'll be home, and we can have that mouse party!"

Yup. My parents worry.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 21, 2004)

Whoaaa!  Yer crazier'n me!:wavey: :hammer: :hammer: :lol: :lol: :flushed: :lol: :roflmao:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 21, 2004)

:whip1: Pretty cool, huh?  :wink:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 21, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Pretty cool, huh? :wink:


Feisty Mouse we have to hang out!:viking2: :viking3:  so you can show me how you use that whip:whip1:!  

MJ


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 21, 2004)

Yyyyeeeeaaaaaahhhh baby!  Yyeeaah!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 22, 2004)

True story:  I had a friend who was with some people in a hotel while on a trip.  while on the elevator he got the bright idea to attempt to open the doors (I don't know if he hit the "emergency stop" button or not).  anyway, whatever he did resulted in the elevator being overridden and lowered to the lobby where they were met my hotel security.  They managed to get away without any problem b/c they told the security guards that one of the girls was pregnant and that they were trying to get off so they could take her to the hospital.  (it obviously didn't occur to the security guards that stopping an elevator between floors is not the best way to get off).


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 22, 2004)

> Feisty Mouse we have to hang out!:viking2: :viking3: so you can show me how you use that whip:whip1:!


 lol - that's wishful emoticon use... I haven't learned yet, just want to.



> Yyyyeeeeaaaaaahhhh baby! Yyeeaah!


:roflmao: I think Halle Berry is going to make women with whips more popular.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 22, 2004)

I like to be the last person on a very crowded elevator(specially at the court house) and when the doors close....turn around and face everybody.
Seems to make them slightly uncomfortable.......


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 22, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> lol - that's wishful emoticon use... I haven't learned yet, just want to.
> 
> 
> :roflmao: I think Halle Berry is going to make women with whips more popular.





Halle Berry would make a pipe wrench look elegant and sexy.  


Of course, that "Plumber's Full Moon" would take on a WHOLE NEW meaning with her, when you think about it.  She'd make it look more appealing than Dan Akroyd did in SNL, that's for sure.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## someguy (Jul 22, 2004)

Nah you just get in and don't turn around.  Then you start talking to poeple.  Be Like Hi I'm ___ shake there hand do it to people you sort of know or people you don't know either way it can be fun.  Doesn't do much to people you know well though.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 22, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> 2. Whistle the first seven notes of "It's a Small World" incessantly.




I like singing La La's to the Smurf Song


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 23, 2004)

I recall a scene from the Patrick Swayze, Demi Moore, Whoopi Goldberg movie Ghost. Swayze and his (ex) best friend are on an elevator and they strike up a conversation concerning one of them having a fatal and highly contageous disease ... ending with one (with the supposed disease) asking the other "you have your immunity shot for it yet?" and they walk off the elevator with folks in the back looking not so comfortable. 
Or that could work if you get a new sparring partner that doesn't know you at all and have them over-hear that same conversation... then look up and say okay ready?  They'll probably find something else they HAVE to do all of the sudden. 

 :uhyeah:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jul 23, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I like singing La La's to the Smurf Song


 Oh ma *gawd* a Giant smurf!!! I'll wait for the next one thanks...:lol:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I like singing La La's to the Smurf Song




A guy of your size doing that...that would be disconcerting indeed.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 27, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Nah you just get in and don't turn around.  Then you start talking to poeple.  Be Like Hi I'm ___ shake there hand do it to people you sort of know or people you don't know either way it can be fun.  Doesn't do much to people you know well though.




Its an election year.  They might think you're running for office.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 3, 2004)

Another thing to do is make your friend put on a funny accent and have a language-switching conversation, constantly saying "the pacage".

Only works If you are bilinglual. I did it with ukrainian once. poor little tourist.


----------



## bignick (Aug 4, 2004)

ahhh...elevator psycology...it's a beautiful thing...the same pattern over and over again...everytime...people fill up the elevator the same way...stand in the corners as far from possible...then slowly fill in the middle..i don't do anything to overt..but sometimes when i get on i won't stand where i'm "supposed" to...which makes people uncomfortable


----------



## deadhand31 (Aug 6, 2004)

How about crossing it with "Fun things to do in a bathroom stall?" i.e.

Stand facing the wall, with a bundled up peice of toilet paper with peanut butter smeared on it behind you.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 6, 2004)

deadhand31 said:
			
		

> How about crossing it with "Fun things to do in a bathroom stall?" i.e.
> 
> Stand facing the wall, with a bundled up peice of toilet paper with peanut butter smeared on it behind you.



No, no.  You're supposed to roll it under the door into a stall someone's sitting in, and then say "Oh darn, could you get that for me?"


----------

